# Plantronics USB headset cuts out sound constantly



## Codeguru

So I'm doing anything, and the sound cuts out for like 3-4 seconds, and comes right back. I've tried Win7 hotfixes and all that junk, it doesn't work. Power save options, communications tab, etc. Nothing is stopping it. The only "fix" is to use the regular sound port with regular headphones. Anyone have a clue what the problem could be?


----------



## beers

Which specific headset is it?


----------



## Codeguru

Audio 655 DSP


----------



## Codeguru

I've been searching for a solid month now. I have no answers. The green audio port works fine, speakers and headphones work, but USB headsets don't. They skip and stutter when games are loading heavily. Makes absolutely no logical sense.


----------

